# ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben



## Jan42 (7. Aug. 2011)

Hallo an alle Filter bzw. Pflanzengrabenbesitzer 

ich habe mir in den Kopf gesetzt , mir einen Filtergraben mit seeehr vielen Pflanzen zu bauen . Das ganze soll am Gartenzaun entlang als "lebender Zaun " über eine Gesamtlänge von 12 m als Pflanzenfilter funktionieren . Folgende Abmessungen stelle ich mir vor 40 - 50  cm breit , 40 -50 cm tief und 12 m ( über Eck ) lang , außerem stelle ich mir eine " Füllung " mit " Aquariumkies " vor in den die Pflanzen gesetzt werden sollen . Gespeist werden soll das " System " direkt vom Schwerkraftfilter und am Ende des Grabens soll das Wasser durch ein Rohr ( Durchmesser weiß ich noch nicht in eine runde Tonne laufen von wo aus es wieder in Teich gepumpt wird ( Entfernung zum Teich ca. 6 m mit ca. 10° Steigung ) - nun meine Frage an Euch . Sind meine Vorstellungen so machbar oder eher unrealistisch ? 


Danke schonmal für Eure hoffentlich vielen Antworten und Tips 

lg Jan


----------



## Joerg (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*

Hi Jan,
mache in den bepflanzten BF eine Drainage, dann lässt sich der angesammelte Mulm irgendwann mal rausholen.
Anstatt dem Kies würde ich gebrochenen Blähton vorziehen, bietet mehr besiedelbare Fläche.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*

Machbar,
aber "Aquariumkies" wird viel zu fein sein und schnell zugelegt sein;
du wirst schon 10/32er Kies nehmen müssen
und trotzdem bei DER Länge einen ganz schönen Niveauunterschied realisieren!

Achtung:
Nicht alle Pflanzen vertragen die permanente Durchflutung ihres Wurzelraumes!

P.S.: Ob das als lebender Zaun rüberkommt, ist mehr als fraglich!


----------



## Jan42 (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*

Danke erstmal für Eure superschnellen Antworten . Die Idee kam mir heute nachmittag , als ich gesehen hab das meine Rosen nicht richtig angewachsen sind und da wir keinen Zaun haben , weil der Hauseigentümer angeblich kein Geld mehr für das Holz hat , hab ich mir Gedanken gemacht wie ich das mit teilweise vorhandenen mitteln ändern kann . 
Nochmal danke für Eure Tips , ich werde mal versuchen eine Skizze einzustellen für die bessere Vorstellung 


Gruß Jan


----------



## Doc (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*

Ich habe jetzt nachträglich alle meine Pflanzen umgepflanzt (Teicherde raus) und den Bachlauf ausgebessert. Hierfür habe ich 80 Liter Teichsubstrat verwendet ... erstes Ergebnis nach 2 Wochen -> UVC aus -> Fadenalgen zerfallen, Pflanzen wachsen, Mulm wird weniger


----------



## Jan42 (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*

Hallo , 

Danke schonmal für die Antworten , aber mir schießt da gerade was durch den Kopf . Was haltet Ihr von Waschkies als Befüllung für den Graben ? Der Graben wird ja vom Schwerkraftfilter gespeist und ich denke das nach 4x200l nicht mehr allzuviel Schmutz über bleibt - oder ? Sinn des Grabens soll ja hauptsächlich sein , dem Wasser die Nährstoffe zu entziehen , damit ich meine Algen und das trübe Wasser ( siehe Bilder in meinem Album ) endlich in den Griff bekomme .

mfg Jan


----------



## derschwarzepeter (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*

Dem Wasser die Nährstoffe entziehen, damit du deine Algen und das trübe Wasser endlich in den Griff bekommst,
kannst du am Besten (und wahrscheinlich fast nur) durch ausreichende Vegetation UNTER Wasser.

Wenn die Körnung des Waschkieses grob genug ist, KANN das gehen,
aber du musst bedenken, dass die Wurzeln das trotzdem ganz schön dicht machen können
und ein Übergehen des Grabens die mögliche Folge ist!


----------



## mg1990 (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*

Also ich habe bei mir vor einem Jahr einen bewachsenen BF gebaut. Füllung besteht hauptsächlich aus 16/32 Lava. Bei meinen 15qm Wasser reichen die zwei befüllten hälften des IBC völlig aus um den Teich klar zu halten. Dabei spielen die Pflanzen eher eine nebensächliche Rolle, da das Wasser bereits klar war bevor die Pflanzen überhaupt richtig wuchsen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*

Welche Pflanzen hast du gesetzt?
... und was davon wächst?


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*

Hallo Jan,
für Bodenfilter werden hier im Forum Tiefen von 80 cm angegeben. Das ist ein Bereich, wo in Deinem Filter kaum noch Wurzeln hinkommen werden, und es auch lange dauert, bis dieser verschlammen könnte.
Dennoch würde ich auf eine "Wasserrinne" oder eine Drainage auf einen Fal verzichten, um das Wasser bei "Verstopfung" sicher in den Teich u lenken.
Ich persönlich würde eine "Wasserrinne" oberirdisch bevorzugen, an deren Rand die Pflanzen wachsen. Diese ist ein wunderbarer Lebensraum für die von Fischen "gejagten" Arten wie Insekten und Amphibien (in all ihren Stadien).
Bei meinem Filter ist der Auslauf nicht ganz 40 cm tief. Jetzt nach einem Jahr steht das Wasser im Bodenfilter gute 2 cm höher. Damit erlebe ich Peters Aussage, dass die Pflanzenwurzeln den Bodenraum "dicht" machen. Da immer noch sehr viel Wasser "unten" durchläuft, stört mich das noch nicht. Ich habe 8/16er Lava verwendet, und darauf und vor den Auslauf 32/64 Kiesel gelegt (das sind vier "Löcher" von etwa 8x10 cm², bei ~7 m³/h):
 .
Wie Du siehst, die Fische tummeln sich gern am Auslauf. Im Mai hatte ich noch keinen "Hochstand" am Filter, ich bin auf nächstes Jahr gespannt:
 .


----------



## mg1990 (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Welche Pflanzen hast du gesetzt?
> ... und was davon wächst?


Also wenn das an mich gerichtet war: __ Rohrglanzgras(im Moment die dominierende Pflanze), __ Schilf (das ganz normale, keine kleinwüchsige Form) und __ Kalmus. Diese wachsen sehr gut. Außerdem ist da noch __ Igelkolben und eine kleine __ Iris, aber diese wachsen nur schlecht. Hier ist mal ein Foto vom BF


----------



## derschwarzepeter (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*

Hallo Kurzhals-Rolf!
Auch wenn ich sehr auf naturnahe Teiche steh, so kam ich nicht umhin zu bemerken,
dass du bzw. eigentlich dein Teich ganz schön unter Fadenalgen leidet, 
was mich an der Wirksamkeit deines Filters zweifeln lässt.
Oder seh ich das falsch?

Hi mg1990!
Hast du keine Angst, dass das __ Schilf in den Teich reinwächst
und den nach wenigen Monaten zur Feuchtwiese macht?
(Ich hab das schon bei einem 50m²-Teich beobachtet!)
Welche schilffeste Folie hast du verbuddelt?


----------



## mg1990 (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*

Das __ Schilf steht ja im BF. Der besteht ja aus einem IBC der zur Hälfte geschnitten wurde. Wenn das Schilf es schafft den Kunstoff zu durchbohren wäre ich ziemlich erstaunt.


----------



## Rainer M. (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*

Hi Jan

Ich habe auch einen Filtergraben,der ist zwar nur 6m lang+20cm tief aber das Wasser läuft schön dadurch.Bei Mir ist auch kein  Kies oder sonstiges drin,diePflanzen sind __ Schilf +__ Rohrkolben. DasWurzelgeflecht ist schön dicht und hält grobe+mittelfeine Stoffe zurück+für die backis ist auch genug Platz.



LG Rainer


----------



## Joerg (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*

Hi Jan,
ein Bodenfilter kann deutlich mehr als ein Pflanzengraben.
Darin bilden sich sauerstoffarme Zonen, in denen ein Gesamtstickstoffabbau durch nitratreduzierende Bakterientätigkeit stattfindet. (NO3 -> N2) 
Das ist eigentlich genau das was du willst - Nitrat wird effektiv aus dem System rausgeholt und Algen kümmern dann. So lässt sich das Stickstoff Gleichgewicht beeinflussen.

Damit sich genügend von diesem Bakterien ansammeln können, sollte es am besten ein Substrat wir Blähton sein. (Die Tonkugeln aus Hydrokultur)
Am Boden baust du Drainagerohre ein, die in eine Sammelgrube enden. Dort kann dann mit einer Schmutzpumpe der Mulm einfach mal abgesaugt werden.
Als Bepflanzung eignet sich am besten __ Schilf. Anteil >80%, Phragmites australis `Humilis´ od. `Variegatus´ Diese wurzeln den Graben nicht mit der Zeit zu.
Hier eine Prinzipskizze:
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forumbilder/Juergen/BoFi_Aufbau_FB.jpg

Weiterführende Informationen dazu gibt es im Nachbarforum:
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/cms/index.php?id=988


----------



## Jan42 (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*

Hallo Joerg , 

genau so , wie Du es beschrieben hast , soll das ganze funktionieren . Drainage ist ok , dachtest Du da eher an gelbes Flex - Rohr *mit* oder *ohne *Löcher und Schlitze ? 
Wieviel Sinn macht es , Deiner Meinung nach , wenn ich den " Graben " in eine V - Form oder in die Form von einem PYRAMIDENSTUMPF  bringe , dann Folie und hinterher mittig die Drainage einbauen und mit dem Blähton auffüllen und ganz zum Schluß vielleicht eine dünne Schicht kies oben drauf ( der Regierung wegen  ) bevor dann die Pflanzen eingesetzt werden ? 
Die Maße sollten dann evtl. sein : 
0,7 m tief 
unten ( Sohle ) 0,3 m breit 
oben 0,5 m - 0,6 m breit 
Der Einlauf sollte dann kurz über der " Sohle " erfolgen und der Auslauf dann nach ca. 12 m kurz unter der Oberfläche in die Pumpenkammer , von wo aus dann das Wasser wieder in den Teich gepumpt ( Rohrpumpe 12000 - 16000 l ? ) wird .

lG Jan


----------



## Joerg (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*

Hi Jan,
ich denk mal Schlitze könnten besser sein, da der gebrochene Blähton recht fein ist.
Meinen hab vor ein paar Monaten bei Aldi günstig gekauft - Winterstreumittel war irgendwann nicht mehr gefragt. 
Es ist aber auch nur Liapor aus deutscher Produktion drin. Wenn der BF nicht läuft, lässt sich das auch im Winter noch gut verwenden.

Ich hab mir 2 funktionierende angesehen, das waren nur normaler Gräben und wurden alle 2-3 Monate mal komplett ausgespült. Eine V Form könnte also hilfreich sein.
Wichtig ist, dass es kein Oberflächenwasser gibt, dort wachsen sonst Algen. Eine Abdeckung der Oberfläche ist also reine Optik.

16m³ erscheint mir recht viel, möglicherweise als Bypass mit der Hälfte - er ist wirklich recht lang.

Eine Pflanzenhecke gibt es aber nicht.  Schon nach ein paar Metern ist kein Nitrat mehr im Wasser und sie verkümmern. Auch deine Fadenalgen werden wohl kaum mehr was finden.


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*

Servus Jan, Servus Jörg

16.000er Pumpe ist mMn. viel zu viel ... würde da max. mit der Hälfte, also einer 8.000er ran gehen ... die Verweildauer sollte schon länger sein ...

Als wichtig würde ich einen guten Vorfilter erachten ...

Hier mal ein Link zu Bodenfilter

Der BF soll 12m lang werden 
Meinst nicht das das ein bisserl lang ist ... denke 6m haben den selben Effekt


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*

Hallo Jörg und Digikat,
für die angepeilten 10 m³/h (bei einer 15000er Pumpe) halte ich den Graben eher knapp dimensioniert. Ich komme auf etwa 2 m³/h für ein "perfektes" Verweilzeitverhalten. Da gefällt mir Digikats Tipp, den Graben in der Mitte zu speisen/entwässern, oder bei einem "V" zwei Rohre parallel zu verlegen. Das würde die unterirdische Durchflussmenge erhöhen. 
Was spricht dagegen, die restliche Wassermenge "oberirdisch" fließen zu lassen?  Die "absolute" Leistung des Filtergrabens wird dadurch nicht gemindert. 
So eine Konstruktion geht bewußt gegen die im thread-link angesprochene Bauvariante. Ich halte diese für eine recht einseitige und nicht "gartengemäße" "Interpretation" des Themas.
Das ist nicht als Rechtfertigung für meinen obigen Beitrag gemeint .
Für eine gute Teichfilterung halte ich einen höheren Durchlauf durch die mechanische als die biologische Filterung sinnvoll (darum mag ich auch das __ Hel-X ). Diese hat mit schneller sinkenden Schwebstoffen zu "kämpfen". Der "Rest" ist mengenmäßig kleiner. Überirdisch in einem BF strömendes Wasser ist m. M. nach eine zusätzliche "Sauerstoffisolation" für das unterirdisch fließende.  In einer Kläranlage kann ich mir das nicht leisten, einen Teil des Wassers nahezu ungeklärt durchzuleiten , in einem "geschlossenen"  System "Teich" ist das ganz sicher anders.


----------



## mg1990 (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*



Joerg schrieb:


> Ich hab mir 2 funktionierende angesehen, das waren nur normaler Gräben und wurden alle 2-3 Monate mal komplett ausgespült. Eine V Form könnte also hilfreich sein.



Wieso werden die so oft durchgespült? Wenn ein BF gut läuft muss man denn doch nur alle paar Jahre mal durchspülen.


----------



## Joerg (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*

Hallo Rolf,
10m³ sind zu viel, möglicherweise lässt sich Wasser in der Mitte einspeisen, sodass sich 2X5m³ auf jeweils 6m Länge ergeben.
Durch die Drainage Rohre fließt kein Wasser, die werden verschlossen und dienen einzig dem Zweck das Wasser (mit dem Mulm) mal über den Sammelschacht wo sie enden abzulassen.
Wasser nur mal durch einen Graben zu leiten, ist aber dann eher ein Bachlauf. Durch das Wasser oben, wird möglicherweise O² eingebracht, den ich zum Abbau von Nitrat nicht brauchen kann. Zusätzlich veralgt die Oberfläche, was unschön sein kann.
Da der Filter sehr effektiv abbaut, ist eigentlich kein großer Durchfluss nötig.

Absolut tödlich für die Filterleistung sind Schwebstoffe. Diese müssen vorher raus und ein Spaltsieb reicht nach meiner Einschätzung nicht aus. Also erst durch den Filter (mit __ Hel-X) und danach im Bypass in den BF.
Hatte mir auch schon schlechte Beispiele angesehen. Nach 2 Jahren war der BF, nur nach einem Spaltsieb betrieben, fast zu und eine "Schlammgrube". Der mit TF betriebene, läuft seit 4 Jahren problemlos.
Ist auch fast so einfach zu reinigen wie Hel-X. Schieber zu - durch den Pumpenschacht mit leerpumpen, nachspülen fertig.


----------



## Joerg (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*

Hallo Mario,
es wird eine Menge zersetzt und Biomasse bleibt über. Je nach Belastung des Wassers kann das eine Menge sein oder auch wenig. Die Anlage, die ich besucht habe, ist ein 60m³ Teich. Da dort Brunnenwasser zur Verfügung steht, macht er damit auch WW.

Je nach Dimension, Durchfluss und Eintrag an Nitrat, kann der auch ein paar Jahre ohne laufen.
Ich seh ja in meinem Filter was an Biomasse nach dem Filter in der Pumpenkammer ankommt. Reinige ich auch einmal im Monat.

Hab ich wenig Fische im Teich läuft der sicher lange. Man sollte an dem nachlassenden Durchfluss erkennen, ob eine Reinigung nötig ist.


----------



## Jan42 (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*

moin ,moin liebe Gemeinde 

Ersteinmal danke ich Euch für die vielen Antworten und Tips .

Nach mehrmaligen hin und her und ewigen gemesse bin ich jetzt zu dem Entschluß gekommen , das ich den Bodenfilter parallel zum Teich direkt hinter den Schwerkraftfilter ( 4x200l ) baue . Die Maße werde ich erstmal auf 6m Länge , 0,8m Tiefe und 0,6m obere Breite ( unten 0,3 - 0,4m ) beschränken . 
Denjenigen , die sich Gedanken über die Vorfilterung machen , sei gesagt , das in der 1. Tonne ein Sieb zur Vorabscheidung eingebaut wird und in die 2. Tonne werden wohl Bürsten kommen - Tonne 3 + 4 weiß ich noch nicht genau ( habt Ihr vielleicht ein paar Tips für mich ? ) . 
Von der 4. Tonne aus soll das Wasser dann jedenfalls ( immer noch über Schwerkraft - ich hoffe das funkzioniert ) dierekt in den Bodenfilter einlaufen , von wo aus es nach ca.6m Länge dann wieder in den Teich zurückläuft ( vielleicht mit einem leisen Plätschern ? ) 

mfg Jan


----------



## Joerg (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*

Hallo Mario,
hatte heute noch mal ein paar Sachen über Bodenfilter im Forum nachgelesen.
Holly hat einen schönen gebaut, möglicherweise finden sich dort weitere Anregungen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31084
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33023


----------



## mg1990 (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*

Hallo Jörg,

danke für deine Mühe. Ich weiß nicht ob es vielleicht untergegangen ist, aber ich besitze doch bereits einen BF . 2 IBC-Hälften gefüllt mit Lava (1qm) und die restlichen 200 liter mit Kies. Hier ein Foto:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/17711/


----------



## Susanne (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*

Lese grad ganz interessiert diesen Beitrag. Gibt es eine Mindestgröße und vor allem Mindesttiefe für einen BF? Hab eigentlich gar keinen Platz mehr übrig, könnte ihn aber anstelle eines Bachlaufes entlang der Terrasse bauen, kann dort nur nicht tiefer graben, müßte also in die Höhe gehen ... daher die Frage: Wieviel gesamttiefe sollte so ein BF haben? Und braucht man einen BF überhaupt, wenn man nur ein paar Goldorfen o.ä. im Teich hat, die man nicht füttern wird?

Grüßle Susanne, fleißig am lesen


----------



## SaSu (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: ( Pflanzen ) - Filtergraben*

Hallo,

hier mal etwas von einem Teichneuling. Wir bauen gerade unseren Filtergrabe (Pflanzenfilter) 9 x 2,5 m nach einem Konzept von "Naturagart". Aber seht selbst.

http://www.naturagart.com/naturagart/produkte/filtergraben.html

Die haben übrigends eine super Beratung. Bei Fragen einfach dort anrufen.

Und nein ich bin dort nicht Angestellt o. ä.. Lediglich von dem Konzept sehr überzeugt. 

Liebe Grüße SaSu


----------

